# Don’t ever get disabled



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

My son-in- laws family have booked a family meal (big family) at a local hotel, Mitton Hall, not long since refurbished, and serving, by all accounts excellent food. My daughter has informed me that the private dining room is up a flight and a half of stairs, there is no lift, and the only available toilets are downstairs. Setting aside the stairs, which I might be able to manage if there is a left sided bannister, but as a result of my condition I have urinary urgency.

This was for a Christmas Eve celebration. I’ll be encouraging Mrs B to go. 

I’ll be having an evening at home on my own, refelecting on the fact that I’ve stayed at some of the best hotels in the world, and recently in Glasgow staying over for appointments. Every single one were accessible, though clearly I didn’t fully test the ones when I wasn’t disabled. For most hotels these days, it’s a given. I don’t think they should be awarded four stars until or unless they are accessible.

It’s not like me to get irritated by my limitations, it’s a waste of time and no fun getting embittered. If Mitton Hall said “No blacks or Asians” they would be strung up. “No disabled?”. Who cares?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 22, 2018)

Sucks. I don't think they'd be allowed to operate, where I come from.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 22, 2018)

Reminds me of the McDonalds I visited which had a so-called "wheelchair-accessible" toilet -- but that "access" involved coming in to a narrow corridor, and immediately making a 90 degree turn!  I don't think I've ever seen a wheelchair (powered or not) which is capable of turning on the spot, so that "accessibility" was a blatant lie.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 22, 2018)

Shocking!

I've been complaining to Easy Dunbartonshire Council because they are reducing the Disabled Parking Spaces outside our local shops from 4 to 2.  The reason? "There were only meant to be 2. The guys who painted them painted 4 by mistake!" Nothing to do with my complaint that everybody parks there - disabled or not - since the new Greggs opened there and everyone just "nips in" for a sandwich.

I was in a hotel on Saturday. Lift was ok - but my room was the furthest away along a long corridor. And the ramp from the car park was covered in wet leaves.


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2018)

I am assuming that this hotel has a main dining room which is accessible and on the same floor as the loos, and it is a case of the private dining room being upstairs? So they are probably within the law, even though you would prefer to have your meal upstairs. (if they haven’t, then it sounds like a breach of the law).
I'm not saying this isn’t deeply frustrating and disappointing for you, though, Mike, and it would be nice to be able to say, well I’ll take my custom elsewhere in that case.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 22, 2018)

I must admit, @mikeyB , my thoughts were meandering along the same lines as those of @Robin .

I wonder if the establishment might have a more accessible room they could make available to you, or alternatively, screen off a section of their dining room, assuming disable facilities exist on the establishment.

It is my (albeit very limited) understanding that accessibility doesn't have to apply to all areas.  Such an example would be where modified bedrooms in hotels are more often than not on the ground floor, or immediately adjacent to lifts on near bottom floors.

I do hope this can be resolved.  It'd be rather sad for you all not to be able to enjoy the experience.

Does your son-in-law appreciate your challenges, in this specific instance.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Mike although I know you won’t let it bother you for long. 

I find so often that places simply don’t understand ‘accessible’. We meet up with a friend whose son uses a wheelchair but we are limited to one or two places because the disabled facilities seem to be for the ‘walking wounded’ and not people who simply cannot weight bear and need a helper to assist. As a result these facilities are far too small.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

I don’t know if the location, or the room can be changed. The normal dining room is likely fully booked. In any event, I doubt very much that there’s a disabled toilet. Every Wetherspoon has one, which is why I like going to get togethers. 

You’re right, Amigo, many places just pay lip service to accessibility. I complained in the refurbished Post Office the other day. It’s mainly wheelchair friendly, but like many places, things get plonked on the floor for special displays, and a small table for desperate folk to fill in their lottery numbers can completely block a wheelchair. It looks good on paper, but the execution is done by thoughtless humans.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 22, 2018)

Ummm... If I was booking a big family get together, and if there was likely to be a disabled person in the group, then I'd like to think that I wouldn't choose a venue that couldn't accommodate the disabled person adequately, or is that just me being stupid?   And then if I really desperately wanted to go to the "unsuitable" venue, I'd have to just go another time with a different group of people.  Otherwise it's just mean, they are basically saying that we are going to go here to enjoy ourselves and we don't care if you can't come ​


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2018)

It's not something I think about that much. But when I stayed in a premier inn recently which had the weirdest set up, and I realised it would have been a nightmare for a lot of people. The hotel wasn't on the ground floor, but there was a ramp and steps to the entrance, then there was a lift or the stairs up to the next level. all fine at this point. The Reception and restaurant on this level. 

The standard route to the rooms had a few steps down, then a few rooms and up, and then down the second lift not connected to the one to get out, then again out of the lift there was a lot of tiny corridors and random steps. Felt like Alice in wonderland sort of set up.
To get an accessible room you had to use the main entrance lift and then only had the first few rooms each floor without the random up and down steps everywhere. Which meant the rooms with views where not an option, as these all had to be accessed via random steps.

My gran was registered blind but still had some sight, so going on holiday on her own in this country was something she loved to be able to do even in her 90s. She wouldn't have needed to ask for an accessible room as she could handle steps if she knew were they where, and had no issues asking for help. This would have been a nightmare for her, and she would have wanted a decent window view. She wouldn't have been happy with this at all.


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> This would have been a nightmare for her, and she would have wanted a decent window view. She wouldn't have been happy with this at all.


The point about views occurred to me when we stayed in a Premier Inn recently, and were allocated a ground floor room with a view of the car park. We just thought, luck of the draw, we have stayed in hotels where we’ve had a fantastic view from our upper floor window, but if you need an accessible room, you’re probably stuck with a view of the car park in the majority of cases. 
The other thing that occurred to me was when we met a lady with a walking frame coming down the corridor, and held the door open for her. The fire doors are so heavy ( and presumably so by law) that I didn’t see how anybody with limited mobility or strength would be able to open them unaided.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 22, 2018)

Building technicalities and laws aside... I must admit I was thinking the same as @Sally71


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2018)

Robin said:


> The point about views occurred to me when we stayed in a Premier Inn recently, and were allocated a ground floor room with a view of the car park. We just thought, luck of the draw, we have stayed in hotels where we’ve had a fantastic view from our upper floor window, but if you need an accessible room, you’re probably stuck with a view of the car park in the majority of cases.
> The other thing that occurred to me was when we met a lady with a walking frame coming down the corridor, and held the door open for her. The fire doors are so heavy ( and presumably so by law) that I didn’t see how anybody with limited mobility or strength would be able to open them unaided.


Oh yes, we have rubbish wrists in our family, think I am lucky to make it this age without a break, compared to the other females I am related too. I cannot handle heavy doors!


----------



## travellor (Oct 22, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> Oh yes, we have rubbish wrists in our family, think I am lucky to make it this age without a break, compared to the other females I am related too. I cannot handle heavy doors!



That came home to me recently.
I have literally took doors off their hinges by straight arming them through.
I was in a major shopping centre recently.
One power assisted door, right at the end, I finished up holding the doors open in the middle, and even I felt they were heavy.

That is ridiculous.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

There’s a lovely view from my favourite accessible room in the Hilton Garden Inn in Glasgow. Out across the Clyde to look at the media types beavering away at STV, and just down the quay to the BBC Scotland home. A short wheelchair stroll to the SSC and Finnieston Crane, a huge reminder of what that area was, and up the Clyde the other way to the Squinty Bridge. 

Good food, and though brekkie is the inevitable buffet, an attendant took my order and couldn’t have been more helpful. Even when I said I needed a pint of tea, she came back with a family sized teapot. Which I just about emptied.

It can be be done properly. 

You might say I was paying for it, but I’ve had similar service at the Premier Inn at Braehead for appointments at the Deathstar. Views aren’t as good, though.

I agree with Robin about fire doors, but they are easy with an electric wheelchair. Bit noisy, mind


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 22, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You’re right, Amigo, many places just pay lip service to accessibility. I complained in the refurbished Post Office the other day. It’s mainly wheelchair friendly, but like many places, things get plonked on the floor for special displays, and a small table for desperate folk to fill in their lottery numbers can completely block a wheelchair. It looks good on paper, but the execution is done by thoughtless humans.


Putting things in the way is very common.


PhoebeC said:


> It's not something I think about that much. But when I stayed in a premier inn recently which had the weirdest set up, and I realised it would have been a nightmare for a lot of people. The hotel wasn't on the ground floor, but there was a ramp and steps to the entrance, then there was a lift or the stairs up to the next level. all fine at this point. The Reception and restaurant on this level.
> 
> The standard route to the rooms had a few steps down, then a few rooms and up, and then down the second lift not connected to the one to get out, then again out of the lift there was a lot of tiny corridors and random steps. Felt like Alice in wonderland sort of set up.
> To get an accessible room you had to use the main entrance lift and then only had the first few rooms each floor without the random up and down steps everywhere. Which meant the rooms with views where not an option, as these all had to be accessed via random steps.
> ...


A little while ago they talk about this sort of thing on the BBC.  Places where making themselves, or claiming to be accessable.  You could get into the building.  Then there steps in various places.  You get it in shops.  Getting all the way across the ground floor, you encounter a couple of steps in the middle.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

Some shops are upping their game. Sofology have super wide walkways, and a lift for wheelchair users. Oak Furniture Land too. Most supermarkets are good, but only Sainsbury’s appear to have enough floor staff to help with top shelf stuff. Aldi is like a desert, so I can’t go there alone. The nasty supermarket habit is putting own brand stuff at mid levels, and branded stuff higher or very low. I’m not buying anything but Heinz Baked Beans wherever they try and hide it. 

Worst of the lot? Homebase and their ilk. Floors full of boxes of the latest special offers, wooden pallets piled with boxes, and wet floors near the garden area.


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2018)

OH and I were away for a few days recently, and went into a Costa in St Albans for coffee. They had a big sign on the door professing how geared up for all sorts of disabilities they were. OH asked a member of staff where the loo was, and she said 'Er, it’s at the back where the sign is! ( not quite adding 'well Durr!) Oh sorry, says OH, but I can’t see it. Girl suddenly looks mortified, apologises profusely and says, 'Oh, I’m sorry, turn left at the back and go through the door in the brick wall' Apparently she apologised to him again when he was on his way back. Either she genuinely realised she’d been a bit brusque, or she was sh***** bricks that he was the incognito disability officer coming to give the store marks out of ten. ( or maybe she just thought he was illiterate).


----------



## Flower (Oct 22, 2018)

It's the 'reasonable adjustment' thing.  You can get access into the hotel but can't get to where you need to be. Exceedingly frustrating. The limitations are in the subjectivity of making reasonable adjustment for disabled people in the Equality Act. Is it too late to search for an accessible eatery where you can all get in to enjoy Christmas Eve together ?

I've been hampered by the piecemeal approach to disabled access, I was meeting friends for a pizza and they'd chosen a place with a spiral staircase up, the website said disabled access. When I arrived there were steps up to a first floor entrance and a bell at ground floor level for disabled access help. I rang it and was told I could come in and eat my pizza at a downstairs table stuck at the far end of the kitchen even though the group was upstairs. I had to pass on the meal and complained. They sent me vouchers so I could presumably go through the whole process again for free! 

Shops are another challenge when there isn't a lift. I'm usually asked 'what would you like to look at?' Well actually I don't know what you've got because I can't get into your shop beyond ground floor level to look.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 22, 2018)

Did anyone else google this hotel? 
Even in the 80's the hotels I worked in were adjusting/building facilities to make them accessible for all. Makes good business sense, especially if you want to cater for the wedding market, where you are likely to have anyone from age 0 up to 100 in attendance.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

The hotel I mentioned for the Christmas Eve meal does weddings by the score. Starting, I believe, at around £5k. My daughter was married at Duart Castle on the Isle of Mull, with Sir Lachlan MacLean, Leader of the clan, serving bubbly. Cost? A grand. Meal afterwards at the Isle of Mull Hotel, with glorious views of the Sound of Mull, and fully accessible, beautiful food served impeccably. Cost? £2.5k. That includes a miniature of Tobermory Whisky at every placing (bar the kids, of course).

The 12th century castle, alas, is not fully wheelchair accessible. Although Lachlan and his good lady wife are getting on a bit, there are no lifts. Specially not in the dungeons...


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

Just to add a couple more things.

The SSE Hydro is fantastic. They have accessible seating (no stairs - just lifts and escalators). Great views of the stage, a free seat for a carer or partner. But - try getting there!  The Car park "next door" is still a bit away and it takes hours to get out of, after paying £7 for the privilege. So, one parks across the river for a fiver. Cross the footbridge and you are met by uneven, dark cobbles and a couple of steps.
Our local Royal Mail sorting office (where you go to collect mail that can't be delivered) has no disabled parking spaces. I thought that "public" buildings had to have them. They do have a ramp from the road (with a wheelchair sign) - but then a step to get in.

The Glasgow Subway is a mixture of stairs and escalators. You just need to know which stations have what. There is Disabled Park & Ride parking at some stations but not all.

There really does seem to be a lack of proper thought by the designers of these places.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 23, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> There really does seem to be a lack of proper thought by the designers of these places.


And follow through.


mikeyB said:


> The 12th century castle, alas, is not fully wheelchair accessible.


This is where that "reasonable" applies.


mikeyB said:


> Although Lachlan and his good lady wife are getting on a bit, there are no lifts. Specially not in the dungeons...


What!  Definately need to make that accesable!!!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 23, 2018)

In your place, Mike, I'd be tempted to contact the hotel and ask what reasonable adjustments they are going to make for you, as that's just not acceptable.  Though I'd also not be too chuffed with your SIL's family for not thinking of it before they booked 

In Cambridge a few years ago (after the 2010 Equality Act was passed) they built a big new Multiyork furniture store and we went to have a look round.  It had an upstairs so I asked an assistant where the lift was.  "There isn't one" I was told.  "But I'm disabled" I said, and got a blank look.  I'm not up to making formal complaints about things, but I think I pointed out "BUT THAT'S AGAINST THE LAW!" and attracted a certain amount of attention from other shoppers  before we left to take our custom elsewhere.

I see that Multiyork has now closed down 

On the subject of inaccessible accessible loos - https://stickmancommunications.blogspot.com/2013/12/toilet-traps.html


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 26, 2018)

It's very irksome in this day and age of supposed accessibility - especially after so much good work was done with having the paralympics in London in 2012 - I was fortunate to attend the opening night and some events there, amazing, I am still buzzing from it and the capability/ability aspect. 

Totally agree that there would be an outcry if a sign said that no x race or colour allowed in. 

I push my mum in her wheelchair and it's a nightmare getting around her favourite garden centre around this time of year as every possible inch is taken up with displays of over commercialised Christmas tat!  I suggest to them that they try pushing a wheelchair around there! 

I'd say got on a visit to that place, in your wheelchair and ask them how you get up to that dining room and then down to the gents, ask if they carry you!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2018)

Where I live now, in a block of supposedly accessible flats, there is an indoor scooter store. There is access from indoors, but the door to the store  opens outwards. A heavy fire door. I can’t open it in my wheelchair, so I have to go outside and then into the scooter store using my key fob. It wouldn’t make any difference if it opened the other way, so I couldn’t get out. I will continually complain about this until somebody comes up with a better idea. All the doors to the outside are automatic.


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 27, 2018)

Words fail me at their lack of competence. Perhaps they should be put in a scooter to try it for themselves...
I hope you can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2018)

I use the wheelchair to get to the flipping scooter.

Went for lunch today at a local hotel restaurant. Excellent food, I have to say. The disabled toilet was a disgrace. You get to it through an older part of the hotel by opening a self closing fire door into a fairly narrow corridor, and the far left door was the disabled loo. Behind a normal width door. It now has scratched paint. I had to reverse out, because turning a wheelchair wasn’t possible. And there was only one fold down toilet rail, on the left side. Bit of a poor do if you’ve had a left sided stroke. I might forgive them if the restaurant wasn’t  built 18 months ago. The human toilets are along a wide corridor with a nice smooth floor and no barriers.

Lip service, that’s all it is. Just about enough to put a wheelchair symbol on your advertising, no more.

When I’ve stopped seething, I’ll send them an email. And to apologise for knocking over an unoccupied table on my way back because the gaps between weren’t wide enough when folk were sitting at other tables.

Gave the waitress a big tip, mind. Credit worth where credit is due.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 29, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I use the wheelchair to get to the flipping scooter.
> 
> Went for lunch today at a local hotel restaurant. Excellent food, I have to say. The disabled toilet was a disgrace. You get to it through an older part of the hotel by opening a self closing fire door into a fairly narrow corridor, and the far left door was the disabled loo. Behind a normal width door. It now has scratched paint. I had to reverse out, because turning a wheelchair wasn’t possible. And there was only one fold down toilet rail, on the left side. Bit of a poor do if you’ve had a left sided stroke. I might forgive them if the restaurant wasn’t  built 18 months ago. The human toilets are along a wide corridor with a nice smooth floor and no barriers.
> 
> ...



Slam them on facebook, yelp etc. Public shaming - don't fight it, join it!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I use the wheelchair to get to the flipping scooter.
> 
> Went for lunch today at a local hotel restaurant. Excellent food, I have to say. The disabled toilet was a disgrace. You get to it through an older part of the hotel by opening a self closing fire door into a fairly narrow corridor, and the far left door was the disabled loo. Behind a normal width door. It now has scratched paint. I had to reverse out, because turning a wheelchair wasn’t possible. And there was only one fold down toilet rail, on the left side. Bit of a poor do if you’ve had a left sided stroke. I might forgive them if the restaurant wasn’t  built 18 months ago. The human toilets are along a wide corridor with a nice smooth floor and no barriers.
> 
> ...


That's very poor Mike


----------



## missclb (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh jeez, that sucks @mikeyB . Everyone should eat in the main restaurant so you can join. Unless of course...


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, I’ve sent my email to the restaurant. I await a response. It’s not that they aren’t conscious of disability in the hotel.  Because there are steps down the gentle slope into restaurant, there is a ramp alongside for disabled residents, though it looks a bit narrow for a powered wheelchair. It would only just fit a normal one. It’s the details, not the infrastructure.

Oh well, onwards and upwards. Keeps me occupied


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 29, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Well, I’ve sent my email to the restaurant. I await a response. It’s not that they aren’t conscious of disability in the hotel.  Because there are steps down the gentle slope into restaurant, there is a ramp alongside for disabled residents, though it looks a bit narrow for a powered wheelchair. It would only just fit a normal one. It’s the details, not the infrastructure.
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards. Keeps me occupied



They need to be told! 

It beggars belief for a new place! 

Hope you get a proper response and not platitudes.


----------



## WHT (Nov 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> My son-in- laws family have booked a family meal (big family) at a local hotel, Mitton Hall, not long since refurbished, and serving, by all accounts excellent food. My daughter has informed me that the private dining room is up a flight and a half of stairs, there is no lift, and the only available toilets are downstairs. Setting aside the stairs, which I might be able to manage if there is a left sided bannister, but as a result of my condition I have urinary urgency.
> 
> This was for a Christmas Eve celebration. I’ll be encouraging Mrs B to go.
> 
> ...


Take your business elsewhere and tell them that! This annoys the F* outta me as businesses know, IGNORANCE is no excuse
Alternatively, EMBARRASS them by asking for the manager - then remove yourself from your wheelchair and suggest the manager "take a seat" and see how easy it is for him to get from where he is to the toilet! Speaking quite loudly draws attraction from bystanders!


----------



## WHT (Nov 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Well, I’ve sent my email to the restaurant. I await a response. It’s not that they aren’t conscious of disability in the hotel.  Because there are steps down the gentle slope into restaurant, there is a ramp alongside for disabled residents, though it looks a bit narrow for a powered wheelchair. It would only just fit a normal one. It’s the details, not the infrastructure.
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards. Keeps me occupied


----------



## WHT (Nov 3, 2018)

On disability; fed up of everyone walking in the way of a wheelchair a friend was in; I asked if I could push her. At top of my voice made it known 'EXCUSE ME WHEELCHAIR COMING THROUGH' and for the people who damn well 'tutted' .... I looked them in the eye and said well can't exactly walk around you can she!?' quite a few embarrassed faces to be had!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 3, 2018)

On the way out to the Rovers, I exited the front entrance of the flats where brother was waiting. Parked across the dropped kerb was a pale blue Corsa. So to get my wheelchair to the car I had to drop over a 3” kerb, accidentally making a black mark on her bumper.

Anyway, got in the car, and just before setting off she appeared with an apparently healthy woman, who got in the passenger side. I called her over. I said “I’m a wheelchair user, and I’ve just had to crash over the kerb because you parked across the dropped kerb”

Did she apologise? Not a word of apology, because I would have accepted an apology.

“I parked there because somebody had parked in my mother’s space and she’s disabled”

Says I, “So you take it out on wheelchair users? Your not disabled are you, drive a few yards further, and leave wheelchair users out of your petty grumps”

And before she could say anything else, my nephew, who was driving, took off in a haze of blue smoke off to Ewood Park. My nephew is a doctor too.

It was an awful game. When I got to my seat number on the bottom row, I couldn’t reverse up against it, as I usually do, like all my other wheelie mates. The fattest woman I’ve seen in a while was in the next seat, and on the seat on the other side was a corpulent man, so I had a quarter of a seat space to reverse into.  I gave up and moved further towards the Darwen  End where there were a row of three empty seats. Not long after, the lady who looks after us came to ask if I was OK, and after I explained the move she went off to survey.

At half time, she came back and said someone was sitting in my seat now. He must have been a good friend of the lady (who had a rollator parked in front of her), because he brought her a pie and gravy.

If she’d fallen over when she stood up after Rovers penalty went in, they’d have stopped fracking 15 miles away.

I feel sorry for that poor rollator.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> On the way out to the Rovers, I exited the front entrance of the flats where brother was waiting. Parked across the dropped kerb was a pale blue Corsa. So to get my wheelchair to the car I had to drop over a 3” kerb, accidentally making a black mark on her bumper.
> 
> Anyway, got in the car, and just before setting off she appeared with an apparently healthy woman, who got in the passenger side. I called her over. I said “I’m a wheelchair user, and I’ve just had to crash over the kerb because you parked across the dropped kerb”
> 
> ...



I shouldn't laugh as it's a serious matter but this is comedy gold Mike.  Reminds me of a derby match at Bramall Lane a few years ago.  Sell out crowd as you'd expect and got to my seat to find two large gentlemen sat either side spilling into my seat area.  I spent the whole match perched on the front of the seat with my legs jammed into the seat in front as I couldn't sit back.  I should have charged them extra like they do on aeroplanes.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 4, 2018)

I couldn't help but laugh either


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If she’d fallen over when she stood up after Rovers penalty went in, they’d have stopped fracking 15 miles away.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 4, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I shouldn't laugh as it's a serious matter but this is comedy gold Mike.  Reminds me of a derby match at Bramall Lane a few years ago.  Sell out crowd as you'd expect and got to my seat to find two large gentlemen sat either side spilling into my seat area.  I spent the whole match perched on the front of the seat with my legs jammed into the seat in front as I couldn't sit back.  I should have charged them extra like they do on aeroplanes.


But you could hide behind lamp posts, Matt. You should have got someone to take a photo. “I had a forty inch waist before sitting down here”.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> But you could hide behind lamp posts, Matt. You should have got someone to take a photo. “I had a forty inch waist before sitting down here”.



Always gave me an advantage when playing hide and seek.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 5, 2018)

Went to get my flu jag on Saturday. Drove to the surgery and started to turn in to the car park beside it, to use the Disabled parking bays. It has been closed down and the entrance was blocked. The doc said it closed 2 weeks ago. Had to park a distance away and cross a busy road.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 6, 2018)

Had an ace afternoon. I was commissioned by the boss to get more foundation and Plax. So, fired up the mighty scooter, all lights on, and shot down into the village.

But...it was school chucking out time, so 4x4s were  out in force. Tee hee. So an absolutely grand time blocking traffic till they could roar past in a huff. I think 8 miles an hour is the right speed through a village, to be honest. Though I was overtaken by a cyclist.


Anyway, as I was cruising past the Wine Shop I saw a chalkboard and immediately flicked on the left indicator and ground to halt. Spotted something that would put me well in with Mrs B. Chase Bramley Apple and Rhubarb Gin. Went in on two sticks to purchase some. Tom asked me if I would like a taste - so I did. Absolutely fantastic- typical Chase smoothness, lovely apple before a hit of rhubarb and warmth. I’d forgotten what booze can taste like. A serious temptation to relapse, and go down fighting. Or at least, pie-eyed.

So, fuelled by a sip of booze, went to the chemist for make up and Plax, shot home and celebrated by going all the way round the roundabout at the top of our lane, thus giving a final annoyance to a BMW driver waiting to cross. Victory

Mrs B was well pleased.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 7, 2018)

P.S. early evening was spent listening to Mrs B moaning with pleasure, drinking her G&T. 

I fell asleep in the chair. 

Getting old, don’t do it


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 10, 2018)

I went to the Rovers today, dreading a repeat of last week’s encounter with Nellie the Elephant, but thankfully everything went fine. The staff were exemplary, as usual. Before the game started, bladder said hello, so aimed for the back entrance to the bar, protected by a fire door. A steward hurried to open it for me, and asked if I needed any other help. If only other places were as helpful. The door was protected on the other side with a kick plate at the bottom, so gleefully bashed through it on the way out.

It’s a real pleasure to go somewhere where the disabled are treated so well, and made so welcome by everyone, including home and away supporters, who make a sport of getting out of the way of my wheelchair. I’m sure this happens on most grounds in the country.

Why can’t hotels and shops be like that? 

Before the game started, there was a little remembrance service, beautifully observed, kicked off by a parade of current soldiers and veterans, a reading of Binyon’s verse, and a minutes silence followed by the last post by a bugler. I was the only civilian who took their hat off, mind.

Next up at Ewood is a team across the River Don from today’s Rotherham, Sheffield Wednesday, named after the Wednesday Cricket Club, whose members played on their day off work. A truly old club, that, dates from around 1816. One of the mighty fallen, now, sadly.

Like me


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 15, 2018)

Went down into the village yesterday on the mighty scooter, went into Spar on my sticks, used a trolley as a rollator and did a bit of shopping. 

Packed the shopping into the boot, and scooted off home. Where I realised my sticks were still leaning against the wall of the shop. 

So, using stick Set B, went into the village again this PM, and rather shame faced retrieved my battered NHS sticks from Spar, along with some cheerful mockery.

One discovery: stick set B are elbow crutches. I can get around better with them, and they happily the fit into the stick holder on the scooter. Silver cloud, and all that. Got home just about with one flashing bar on the battery level, so I plugged it in to feed in the scooter store. 

I swear the lights all went dimmer


----------

